
The Death of the Internet - mch82
https://theoutline.com/post/2558/death-of-the-internet-net-neutrality-donald-trump-alt-right-gamergate-facebook-twitter
======
bitxbitxbitcoin
I don't know about anyone else but I for one am not ready for the death of the
Internet. I've barely seen the life of the Internet.

~~~
mch82
Any thoughts on the article?

I thought it raised some interesting ideas about net neutrality in the context
of ownership of the Internet.

Edit: and also the difference between the experience of using an internet of
independent websites vs a walled garden internet of Facebook pages (that is
reminiscent of the AOL and Compuserve era).

